# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Lost a blue dart

## Kurt

With all the good stuff thats happened lately, something bad was bound to happen. I lost one of my blue poison dart frogs tonight, it felt like a kick to the stomach. He had been sitting in his water bowl since last night. I began to think he might be impacted since he ate a lot of bean weevils. I wish I had never bought the things. I am up to my a** in them.

Tomorrow I will check the rest of the dart frogs and other small frogs. I hope I find lots of poop.

----------


## Laura

Sorry to hear about your loss! I hope everyone else is okay!

----------


## justin shockey

i hope you find him and hes not dead

----------


## Kurt

By lost, I meant he has died. I know exactly where he is. He's in a jar of alcohol. 

I just finished checking all the small frogs that I had fed bean weevils to. Its a mixed bag. Found evidence with some that the weevils had passed through the GI track, and in others - nothing. _Phrynomantis_ frogs seem to be ok as does the other blue dart and the old clown treefrogs.

----------


## Billy

Sorry about your loss Kurt :Frown: . Those are beautiful frogs. Yeah, I wouldn't feed them to any more of your frogs. I know that a lot of toads eat beetles in the wild, and my B. valiceps love mealworm beetles as a snack, so maybe your Green Toads would be able to eat them without a problem :Confused: .

----------


## Kurt

I am hoping, but I am being cautious, maybe overly so.

----------


## Billy

> I am hoping, but I am being cautious, maybe overly so.


In a situation like this, it never hurts to be overly cautious.

----------


## Kurt

True.

----------


## justin shockey

i think so to i am

----------

